# Best LOOKING Flashlight ever !



## Gander_Man

OK...no "right or wrong answer" here...I'm strictly interested in seeing the patterns that evolve from people expressing what they personally feel is the most visually appealing handheld flashlight [even if it's a Custom, even if it were just one of a kind] ever made, no matter how far back you have to go.

Just to tick you off (I mean 'Start you off *LOL*) I'd like to nominate 'The original "turnkey" single cell McLux in raw Aluminum'.

That crazy futuristic "piston-like" visual profile combined with that gound breaking tail assembly, and a few radioactive vials thrown in just for bling knocks my socks off even to this day.

So C'Mawn...Gat light? A Surefire? A 3 cell D cell Mag ?*LOL* LET'S GET IT OWN!!

Feel free to attach a pic to help us visualize if you're able *S*.
- Russ
("Gander Man")


----------



## Jackal112203

Personally, L6 Porcupine


----------



## nekomane

My vote for.. McLux PR-T or Arc4.


----------



## GhostReaction

L6 porcupine. The most bold flashlight design.


----------



## weber

I'll cast a vote for the Gatlight.


----------



## matrixshaman

Groovy! by PhotonFanatic


----------



## Roccomo

PD Baby


----------



## Gander_Man

Oooooo...I forgot about that Pork Killer....Nice Call-Out *VBS* !!


----------



## knot

minimag
lenser


----------



## Ice

I think it's the LedLenser/Coast V6 Power Chip. 







I remember some commercial that really fits here (and which unfortunately is very hard to translate):
"Elaborated till it's inconspicuous."


----------



## karlthev

Mike Jordan Superflashlight III.


Karl


----------



## fire-stick

I've always liked the small battery tube/turbo head design.


----------



## Lite_me

*Right here !!!*


----------



## THE_dAY

cool thread!

i like the arc4 and arc aaa:


----------



## AndyTiedye

Though there may be some new contenders when the Modamag's splash anodize run comes back.


----------



## cmacclel




----------



## Griz

I vote for.....






....IMHO.


----------



## chalshus




----------



## MarNav1

Don't have a pic but I like a black PR-T head with a black VG-1 body. Plus it's quite bright too.


----------



## Gander_Man

Man!!
You all are calling out some great looking lights *S*!?!

I forgot just how good looking a few of these are!

I'm impressed by the number of ARC call outs.


Are you all gonna let McGizmo's ego get away with his "dominance" thus far ? *LOL*

Gander Man


----------



## LEDcandle

Mac's Surefire LU10 custom!! 




Other great looking lights would be SW01+C2+KT2 and the Gladius...


----------



## FRANKVZ

I may be partial, but:






:devil:


----------



## jayflash

My preference runs more toward "smooth" or plain styles like the Inova T3, X1 & X5T. HDS, Arc LS, SF's E2e, G2 and Fenix also fit this general category. 

While I appreciate the cool, futuristic, weapon-like offerings for their machining, I like a more subdued appearance. 

Truly, it's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## Illum

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159324
probably big red by cmacclel












_[pics transferred without permission :sweat:]
[all pics under forum limit of 800x800, reinforced by our former pixelpimp]_


----------



## McGizmo

Presentation is everything! :nana:


----------



## greg_in_canada

I'll vote for the Spy 005, a beautiful break from a world of cylindrical metal flashlights.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96675&page=1&pp=100

Greg


----------



## Lite_me

These aren't bad.


----------



## knot




----------



## Kiessling

When talking about the beauty of lights ... I can't decide. There are so many stunning lights. I'll show my personal favourites, in no particular order:

KT2 on C3 with SW01






Golden Dragon by McGizmo (a blast from the past  )






Larry's CR2II (he created this style after all)






The SPY005 (already a classic)






SF L6P (a light that envokes fear :devil: )






McLuxIII-Ti-PD (Don's home-run, my all-time favourite)






bernie


----------



## Illum

your kidding right?
the he-she selling the "8LED 10,000 lumen" light?


----------



## knot

Illum_the_nation said:


> your kidding right?
> the he-she selling the "8LED 10,000 lumen" light?



She not mine. 

How about a nice THESE COULD SAVE YOUR LIFE--SUPER BRIGHT bike light!







*I tend to like lights with a pocket clip. I prefer folders with pocket clips as well.*

I wish for a clip for my minimag - an 18650 minimag with clip would be great.


----------



## LEDcandle

What? A he-she carrying some Chinese lights and a Bike light... Bike Light???!.. are the BEST LOOKING flashlights ever? You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## Flying Turtle

I'm still kind of partial to this one.






Geoff


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Not only looks, but form and feel and function and finally...a pic...






Long live the ARC LS First Run Cyan...(well, I may be unhinged but I know what I like...)


Be lighty....


----------



## Gander_Man

McGizmo said:


> Presentation is everything! :nana:


CHEATER! CHEATER !!


*LOL*


----------



## Gander_Man

Man !?!?!?!

How can you all argue with Kiesling's "GOLDEN DRAGON" ???????

That thing stops me in my tracks every time !!!!!!!!


(I'm embarassed to admit, I've actually used it's picture as my screen saver *L*!!)
- Russ


----------



## Illum

Gander_Man said:


> CHEATER! CHEATER !!
> 
> 
> *LOL*



wait till someone posts the pictures of a model posing with the hellfire:twothumbs

not sure where it came from but its on my hard drive so here goes...


----------



## greenLED

McGizmo said:


> Presentation is everything! :nana:


Don, you forgot to post a pic of a light. 

I'm partial to a couple of them(in no specific order):

Arc 4
Arc LS
SF U2
SF A2-BK
CR2-II
McGizmo PD


----------



## Rudi




----------



## datiLED

Rudi said:


>


 
+1 

McLuxIII-Ti-PD is the finest looking light that I have ever seen. I can't afford one, but it is something that I can _hope_ to own one day (probably in aluminum, though).


----------



## CLHC

Lot's of great looking beauties here! Notice there's alot of *McGizmo*'s lights as people's favorite. Way to go!


----------



## griff




----------



## griff




----------



## sskyy




----------



## faco

Rudi said:


>


 

I also agree with this PD :thumbsup:

Rudi, how did you end up with the sandblasted sections on your PD ? Is it original from Don, or did you get someone to do it for you ? I’m thinking of doing the same to mine, not just for the look but mainly to add some grip to the light.


----------



## missionaryman

cmacclel said:


>





+1 - nothing comes close to this baby in my opinion, great work Mac - your best so far I reckon.


----------



## MSaxatilus

My vote:

1) Spy
2) Surefire M6
3) Surefire M3T

...or this one if I owned it.....



> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 


MSax


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Probably this one...




LumaRay FL6/FL-12, circa., early-2005.


----------



## mossyoak

this one which is now Jtice's





close up of the PD bezel





My slate PD with the head of my 27lt. totally rad.


----------



## TITAN1833

This one the famous "5000" LIL BUDDY flashlight super bright even than some surefire



LoL!!!!


----------



## cryhavok




----------



## missionaryman

cryhavok said:


>



very nice indeed


----------



## cHeApOmOdDeR

Well it isn't the best looking but it looks like the best working:twothumbs:twothumbs
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/352686/start_a_fire_with_flashlight/
I think this video might be a fake though:sigh:... still cool anyways


----------



## Daniel_sk

The_LED_Museum said:


> Probably this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LumaRay FL6/FL-12, circa., early-2005.


 
Looks like from the future, very interesting looking flashlight!


----------



## ernsanada

TNC's Hyperlux V


----------



## Kiessling

cHeApOmOdDeR ... not fake. People do mor incan lights so that they start fires and boil eggs on the lens. Hotwire guys are strange


----------



## defloyd77

Call me crazy, but I'm going to have to the Streamlight Sidewinder.


----------



## jch79

defloyd77 said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm going to have to the Streamlight Sidewinder.



I would call you crazy, but you're from FORT!!! That's awesome! I try and make it up to the Cafe Carpe (I'm out of Chicago) a couple times a year, to see Jeffrey Foucault play... you ever been there? Bill & Kitty, the owners, are a couple of cool people.

:wave: john


----------



## adamr999

Surefire Hellfire!


----------



## vic2367

some nice looking lights here,,,


----------



## defloyd77

jch79 said:


> I would call you crazy, but you're from FORT!!! That's awesome! I try and make it up to the Cafe Carpe (I'm out of Chicago) a couple times a year, to see Jeffrey Foucault play... you ever been there? Bill & Kitty, the owners, are a couple of cool people.
> 
> :wave: john


 
Wow didn't think being from here would actually make me uncrazy.:lolsign:. I haven't actually been to the Cafe, but my brother was good friends with their son.


----------



## EV_007

M6 would be a looker amongst my small collection.


----------



## cave dave

Without a doubt the *McLuxIII-Ti-PD*, There were some wicked cool multi colored Al Pd's too. And don't forget this see through one. I can't remember who took the pic, sorry.


----------



## treasurydept

I vote for the shim with the dodgy Chinese lights.


----------



## kenster

I kind of have a thing for my polished Ti 27L. The Yaesumofo Ti bezel isn`t polished in these pics but I still love the look of the light! These pictures were taken by Cmacclel when the light went to visit him for a while.


----------



## mossyoak

thats gorgeous kenster.


----------



## tino_ale

Lite_me said:


> *Right here !!!*



JEEEEEEZZZZZZZ what a beautifull... light!! :laughing:
seriously the lady looks like an angle on earth 

I vote :


----------



## griff




----------



## Tessaiga

griff said:


>


 
Nice try... where's the flashlight dude???


----------



## EricMack

Based upon best looking, this one has to be up there. Damascus Chameleon, nitre blued by Dennis Greenbaum (Osprey Guy). Its a beauty in my book! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta

I love my Raw NS - but I would eat my feet to get hold of a McLuxIII Ti PD - it would be the last flashlight I would need to buy .


----------



## EV_007

griff said:


>



Beauty and the best. I love them both.


----------



## rcnuk

I'll have to vote for this Mac creation even though its only a empty shell at the moment.


----------



## greenLED

I must say I've always ranked the Chami's "up there" with Peak and HDS in terms of ugliness, but this one has to be the exception to the rule.




EricMack said:


>


----------



## Gander_Man

What about the (one-of-a-kind) Golden "TROPICAL McLux" *S*?


----------



## LuxLuthor




----------



## MarNav1

New Surefire L1.


----------



## ROK

E1DL (E2D Head + E1E BK Body + E2D Tailcap + SSC P4 USWOH 750mA)


----------



## StinkyButler

MARNAV1 said:


> New Surefire L1.


 
+1


----------



## qarawol

My favorite rechargeable... The Surefire 9NT!!!!








Close up of the 3" Turbo head with the mirror reflector (non orange peal) to match the rest of the Flashlight. AWESOME NARROW THROW!!








Njoy...


----------



## Nitroz

This is my favorite.


----------



## Abrams.357

ROK said:


> E1DL (E2D Head + E1E BK Body + E2D Tailcap + SSC P4 USWOH 750mA)


that is my fav. too, im going to have it with e1l body though


----------



## skalomax

ROK said:


> E1DL (E2D Head + E1E BK Body + E2D Tailcap + SSC P4 USWOH 750mA)



Just noticed that's a KX1 there.

Very nice!


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Some of my favorites:


----------



## GhostReaction

LZ showing off his bling!

You got the nicest surefire and KI-T!


----------



## Draz

LED Zeppelin said:


> Some of my favorites:




^^ +1 very nice lights. What am I saying...they are all effin sweet. I would post cept I just have a stock SF e2d,l4,g2...gonna get some perty ones soon:naughty:


----------



## Toohotruk

This one's pretty sweeeeettt!!!






:nana:


----------



## Toohotruk

I found these on another thread a couple of months ago:






I LOVE the wood & brass look on those lights! Not too practical, but then, this thread isn't asking about the most "practical" looking flashlight ever!

To whomever belongs to these cool lights...I'd love to hear the technical details on these beauties! :naughty:


----------



## jch79

Those are the Neoca Wood lights, made by CPF'r PEU, aka Pablo.

 Fenix-Store sellin' em

 Cones-Stuff review

Pablo's site, which didn't load for me: http://www.neoca.com.ar/

 john


----------



## Toohotruk

jch79 said:


> Those are the Neoca Wood lights, made by CPF'r PEU, aka Pablo.
> 
> Fenix-Store sellin' em
> 
> Cones-Stuff review
> 
> Pablo's site, which didn't load for me: http://www.neoca.com.ar/
> 
> john


 

Thanks for the info John! 

Now I just wish I had the money to buy one of them!

I saw some cool MiniMags with wood inserts on a thread somewhere here too...they really gave the MMs a classy look. I'll have to look for them when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Madvillian

cryhavok said:


>



What is this?? Custom?


----------



## jch79

Madvillian said:


> What is this?? Custom?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166544

All the insides by cryhavok, the host by Mirage_Man. Both are top-notch guys! :twothumbs

That's also a Modamag MagClickie, and a Kiu bezel ring. 

john


----------



## cryhavok

What he said :buddies:


----------



## sween1911

I still vote for the Surefire 12ZM, the original old-school, retina-searing, hi-power, going-into-harm's-way combat-light. 
All black, all business. Just love the way it looks.


----------



## Gander_Man

As someone who respects this light so much that I've bought 7 versions of it over the years, You won't hear me argue with Your imposing choice *S*. I've never had a production light make me smile with as much satisfaction as the first time I dumped the button on the back end of my first 12P in a small white office and permanently damaged my corneas *LOL*
A perfect example of where function can influence one's perception of form *S*
- Russ


----------



## brighterisbetter

I'm bumping this thread because it's over a year old and would hate to see it lost to the pages of history. Remember, the most *beautiful* light in your opinion, not the most useful, most durable, most EDC-able, etc. My top four in order would have to be:
4. Barbolight U-04 SE




3. Gatlight (any model)




2. McLuxIII-Ti-PD




1. Superflashlight III (my personal all-time favorite)




What's yours?


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

McLux Ti 27L in post #65
Surefire M3
RA Twisty

For lights in a lower price range I like:

Surefire 6P
Fenix E01


----------



## LIGHTSMAD

three for me.............gatlight..................inova t5...............mag charger!


----------



## loszabo

You know what I'm going to post now...


----------



## SilentK

surefire m3 is just to sexy to let down. so it wins me over.  


200th post!! yay for me!


----------



## Mirage_Man

I guess I'll have to say I'm partial to a couple of my own creations.

First is my very first ever titanium light... the bezel is not mine but it's a PEU stainless with trit slots.







and shortly after another ti light of my own...


----------



## octaf

Mirage_Man said:


> I guess I'll have to say I'm partial to a couple of my own creations.
> 
> First is my very first evet titanium light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shortly after another ti light of my own...


 

These look wonderful, Mirageman ! :thumbsup:
A19 and A1 ???


----------



## Mirage_Man

octaf said:


> These look wonderful, Mirageman ! :thumbsup:
> A19 and A1 ???



You are correct Sir  .


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I don't see how anything can top the Mirage Man customs. In my book, this contest is O-V-E-R.


----------



## TranquillityBase

Nuff said!!!

*Plus 1* for Brian's work too...


----------



## Mirage_Man

TranquillityBase said:


> Nuff said!!!



ROTFLMAO!


----------



## TranquillityBase

Ahhh...that wasn't a joke!!!!!

This really is the best looking flashlight ever! You peeps gotta come to your senses


----------



## Holzleim

TranquillityBase: Where did you buy this?

Must have this for my wife!!!

Thanks,
Holzleim


----------



## TranquillityBase

ebay


----------



## Flashanator

Something I brewed up awhile back with nothing but spare parts. Didn't even have a full housing. ROFLLMAO!!!

I call it the "SMBUBSPO"

"she may be ugly, but she puts out" :rock:


----------



## tx101

dude .... Looks like something I would iron my shirt with


----------



## Flashanator

35w 4200K.

Ive used it plenty of times (longest for 30+mins) & it hasn't let me down yet. L0L


----------



## KeyGrip

tx101 said:


> dude .... Looks like something I would iron my shirt with



You probably could....


----------



## LEDcandle

aperd1 said:


> 10watt, 4 AAA batteries.



Is this an ad or do you seriously think this is the best looking flashlight ever??? 

Btw, these 10w 11w 12w police flashlights have been around for ages and they are never as powerful as they claim and for $40 you can get Q5 and even SSC P7 torches nowadays.


----------



## toby_pra

LEDcandle said:


> Is this an ad or do you seriously think this is the best looking flashlight ever???
> 
> Btw, these 10w 11w 12w police flashlights have been around for ages and they are never as powerful as they claim and for $40 you can get Q5 and even SSC P7 torches nowadays.


 
You are right...i found this light also at the beginning of the thread. 

Sorry that should be deleted! :thinking:


----------



## souptree

This one. :thumbsup: Read about it here.


----------



## toby_pra

Yeah you are the man!:ironic:

Thats absolutly awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Metatron




----------



## h2xblive

souptree said:


> This one. :thumbsup: Read about it here.



That looks like an oil slick!


----------



## gollum

thats nice

can't believe the Griffin by Ganp isn't here yet ....
can't recall where the pic is though


----------



## tx101

gollum said:


> thats nice
> 
> can't believe the Griffin by Ganp isn't here yet ....
> can't recall where the pic is though



Heres my Griff .... got it a couple of days ago


----------



## MorpheusT1

One of the contenders...
I just love the Surefire L1.


----------



## lumafist

Ganped out......!


----------



## griff




----------



## Metatron

griff said:


>


Led Zep is THE master, second to none:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## toby_pra

This light from LedZep is really awesome!!!


----------



## griff

LED ZEPPELIN Built the Best LOOKING flashlight ever and the most powerful LED . I can't thank him enough . You really need to see this in person OMG
I lights up my whole street. Blinding :devil:


----------



## MorpheusT1

lumafist said:


> Ganped out......!



Youre correct about that 

I almost feel bad about parting out a griffin to make this.
The LE is from the L1 Mule heads from McGizmo.

To me this is the ultimate L1,on second place comes my Proto A3 on a Surefire L1 body.


Benny


----------



## tx101

Hey Griff, how about showing us your Ganp Lights


----------



## Christoph

In no particular order










Chris


----------



## lumafist

I swear I suck at taking pictures...

But this is one of my nicest looking torches IMO.....:ironic:


----------



## lumafist




----------



## houtex

That looks like a bare Maxlite with a Mule head??


----------



## lumafist

houtex said:


> That looks like a bare Maxlite with a Mule head??


 


YES.....!

And,

it is.....



Watya think...?
Nice...?

Both the body and head are bare..
Mated with a GD750 inside...


----------



## houtex

Anything Maxlite belongs in this thread, but that bare little combo is both unique and beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## tx101

lumafist .... you need to stop buying lights and get yourself
a decent camera 

Still waiting for my Maxlite, IF I ever get it


----------



## lumafist

houtex said:


> Anything Maxlite belongs in this thread, but that bare little combo is both unique and beautiful. :thumbsup:


 

Thanks...!

I think so too......


----------



## karlthev

I think it just may have been the "Whiskey" flask in the first picture that blurred the focus!:thinking: :naughty:



Karl


----------



## lumafist

tx101 said:


> lumafist .... you need to stop buying lights and get yourself
> a decent camera
> 
> Still waiting for my Maxlite, IF I ever get it


 

I`m just as bitten sa the rest of you lot.....

But I`ve just given up on manufactured torches and I`ve found that custom mad ones satisfy more and even give me more for the bang I need.....:nana:

I think I might post some pics of the LE Darkzero just built me.......:devil:





Anyways, what are you getting...?
An original or like mine, a superbly done TNC.........



Thanks....!


----------



## lumafist

karlthev said:


> I think it just may have been the "Whiskey" flask in the first picture that blurred the focus!:thinking: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> Karl


 




:drunk:





:twothumbs 

It actually did the work the night before......:thumbsup:
Weddings are sometimes a blast....:naughty::sick2: In that order.....


----------



## MorpheusT1

Maxlites are beutiful 

Here is one more.


----------



## lumafist

Crap....!!


Benny, that is the outmost suckiest ever........!!!!!


That is one hell of a collection you got there...!
Next time I´m hedding for the Stavangervidda, 
we have to have a GTG....

Unbelivable.....


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks,
Those are my favorite lookers of the day.



Seems like you have quite a taste yourself 


A Nordic Get-together would be fun indeed.


----------



## lumafist

Some more crazy TNC stuff but some off this is sold....

Which I do regret........:sigh:














Ambientmind, if you ever want to sell that body back I`m game.....:twothumbs





Oh Oh, Benny we could have a hotspot-contest to find those 
aggro-lemmings......


I`m in....


----------



## Ganp

MorpheusT1 said:


> Maxlites are beutiful
> 
> Here is one more.



Awsome lights throughout this thread notwithstanding, Benny, I'm mighty impressed with your photo's. :twothumbs

 Colin.


----------



## greenLED

Not a very artistic shot, but a beautiful light:


----------



## LED Zeppelin

Griff's Trinity is on my list, but I'm biased. Glad you like it as much as I do Griff!

Some other contenders of mine:














The following are Mac's pictures:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Ganp said:


> Awsome lights throughout this thread notwithstanding, Benny, I'm mighty impressed with your photo's. :twothumbs
> 
> Colin.


 
Im trying,but i have a long way to go before i get anywhere near your skills Colin.

I think my primary problem is patience and having a camera which i can control all setting manually.


Keep the pics coming,i love threads like this.
:wave:
Benny


----------



## lumafist

up:twothumbs


----------



## MWClint

this is a spiffy little light 

Brass Peak Rainier w/2xAA body and 2 mode momentary


----------



## shomie911

MWClint said:


> this is a spiffy little light
> 
> Brass Peak Rainier w/2xAA body and 2 mode momentary
> http://v6power.net/clint/lights/rainier2.jpg



That's gorgeous!

I should be getting my Peak Stainless Steel Kino Bay P4 sometime this week.

Now I'm thinking about getting a high-output head, the Rainier, with a 2xAA tube myself.

How's the runtime?


----------



## shomie911

Double post.


----------



## FrogmanM

Brass

Mayo


----------



## MWClint

shomie911 said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> I should be getting my Peak Stainless Steel Kino Bay P4 sometime this week.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about getting a high-output head, the Rainier, with a 2xAA tube myself.
> 
> How's the runtime?


thanks for the compliments. i love this light.

i'll keep this short as to not derail this thread off topic.
ive yet to run any battery dead in it, but here's current draw on various 
popular battery configurations you can do with this light. 
(remember this is a direct drive light)

the rainier draws 60mah on 2xAA eneloops giving about 12-15 lumens. 
with a cr123a it draws 100mah..25 lumens approx.
on a fresh aw rcr123 it draws 1.23amps.. probably around 150 lumens. very nice..does get warm quick. stabilizes around .9-1amp (120lumens-ish)
on a fresh aw 14500 + dummy AA cell, it's drawing 1.45amps! too high.

in its current 2 level configuration, im using a 14500 and a dummy AA
(internally resistored to 1ohm). Twisting the head on will yeild ~600-400mah 
during most of the charge of the cell(100->75 lumens respectivly). Ive also 
put a 10ohm resistor in the tailcap..so pressing momentary will total 11ohms 
which further pulls it down to 30mah(2-3 lumens). This is my primary light for
around the house.

Tint is a rosey white..very lively outdoors as it has more red than my other leds. i think mine's a T bin..base around die is gold colored. i think all u bins were silver backed?(i could be wrong tho). i should call peak to verify.


----------



## Patriot

I'm still undecided on the flashlight category however, my vote for the best looking spotlight ever would be the Polarion PH40/PH50


----------



## Chronos

My vote:


----------



## Patriot

Chronos said:


> My vote:




Chronos...:huh: what am I looking at near the lanyard knot? :sick2: lol.


----------



## adamlau

How can anything top the awesome PH40/PH50 combo? Answer: Nothing can  !


----------



## Flashanator

dam Pat36,

Those are some sweet looking lights, gun, & knife there


----------



## JohnB

I think that the FoxFury Hammer deserves consideration


----------



## lumafist

JohnB said:


> I think that the FoxFury Hammer deserves consideration


 

For "best Wall-E look a like".......?













Sorry dude........


----------



## tx101

lumafist said:


> For "best Wall-E look a like".......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dude........




+1 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Patriot

JohnB said:


> I think that the FoxFury Hammer deserves consideration





Eeeek! :green:

Sorry, but not my style I guess. Difference tastes are one of the things that makes the world "go-round" though. . . .which is cool with me.


----------



## Patriot

Flashanator 500mW said:


> dam Pat36,
> 
> Those are some sweet looking lights, gun, & knife there





Thanks Flash!

I knife is the one thing that hasn't been used yet. I have a standard CarbonV Trail Master that gets used most of the time. I haven't been able to bring myself to chop anything with this one yet. 




> *Adamlau
> *How can anything top the awesome PH40/PH50 combo? Answer: Nothing can  !


They certainly are beautifully executed lights aren't they!


----------



## JohnB

The picture really does not do the light justice.
Don't make a final judgement unless you hold this light in your hand. It is one of the nicest lights I have ever handled. 



Patriot36 said:


> Eeeek! :green:
> 
> Sorry, but not my style I guess. Difference tastes are one of the things that makes the world "go-round" though. . . .which is cool with me.


----------



## toby_pra

JohnB said:


> The picture really does not do the light justice.
> Don't make a final judgement unless you hold this light in your hand. It is one of the nicest lights I have ever handled.


 
Perhaps in your opinion...:ironic: and thats ok, but everybody has other likes and needs for his edc!

IMO this is also not my style. To heavy adnd too big for me, and its not
looking nice for me, but many ohter lights too...:thumbsup:


----------



## octaf

Chronos said:


> My vote:


 
Hello, Chronos.

Is this rare Ti-RaTwisty made of 6-4Ti or pure Ti?
It's a beauty ! :wave:


----------



## DArklite

JohnB said:


> I think that the FoxFury Hammer deserves consideration




I'm still trying to decide if that's the butt-end of a starship or a vacuum cleaner attachment.


----------



## FoxFury

The HammerHead is a 320 lumen CREE LED flashlight made of 6061-TC Aluminum (Hard Anodized). Here are some updated pics:


----------



## shomie911

I think it looks fairly good, it's design also completely eliminates rolling.

A rectangle is the ultimate anti-roll head. :laughing:


----------



## lumafist

shomie911 said:


> A rectangle is the ultimate anti-roll head. :laughing:


 


,,,,,


----------



## KeyGrip

Is that white, or clearcoat AL? I like it.


----------



## Guy's Dropper

FoxFury said:


> The HammerHead is a 320 lumen CREE LED flashlight made of 6061-TC Aluminum (Hard Anodized). Here are some updated pics:


I have never seen that light body before. I have to have that light...


----------



## LiteTheWay

LumaPower MVP - clearly the most imaginative - and best - looking. As someone else commented, this is the light Darth Vader would own were he a flashaholic


















https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205174


----------



## toby_pra

Guy's Dropper said:


> I have never seen that light body before. I have to have that light...


----------



## gswitter

7histology said:


>


Gah!

Looks like the team responsible for the font half and the team responsible for the rear half weren't communicating.


----------



## toby_pra

gswitter said:


> Gah!
> 
> Looks like the team responsible for the font half and the team responsible for the rear half weren't communicating.


 
+1 

Looks not really like a best looking flashlight! :thinking:


----------



## 04orgZx6r

toby_pra said:


> +1
> 
> Looks not really like a best looking flashlight! :thinking:



add me to the list:eeew:

Although the head is pretty nice!


----------



## lumafist

04orgZx6r said:


> Although the head is pretty nice!


 

It kinda looks KL4ìsh.....


----------



## toby_pra

lumafist said:


> It kinda looks KL4ìsh.....


 
Yeah my friend! :naughty:


----------



## gswitter

lumafist said:


> It kinda looks KL4ìsh.....


...through a fisheye lens.

None of the individual parts look bad. They just don't look good together.


----------



## lumafist

gswitter said:


> ...through a fisheye lens.
> 
> None of the individual parts look bad. They just don't look good together.


 

I agree totaly...!
I guess it`s in the eye of the beholder.......


----------



## Metatron

lets make this clear for once and for all... my moby **** trinity is king of the hill, no question, hands down!


----------



## Patriot

The MVP is so ugly I'd have to tie a pork chop around the tail switch to get the dog to play chase the stick with it....hehe.  Ok, I'm just joking sort of...

The four sided middle section looks odd to me. If they would have taken the concentric knurled ring theme all the way to the head I think it would have looked better.


----------



## TexLite

Do we have to have pics to make our vote count?

No pics but my favorites of all time Arcmania's SFIII or the TNC Hyper Lux-V.

TB's titanium 1AA would round out my top three.

-Michael


----------



## Patriot

Since I've already posted my vote for best looking spotlight as the PH50, I guess I'm ready for the flashlight category.


M6 with RPM Ti bezel.


----------



## Guy's Dropper

I love the optics and the beautiful functionality of Inovas.


----------



## gswitter

TexLite said:


> No pics but my favorites of all time Arcmania's SFIII or the TNC Hyper Lux-V.


Me too.

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## toby_pra

Metatron said:


> lets make this clear for once and for all... my moby **** trinity is king of the hill, no question, hands down!


 
Perhaps...:twothumbs


----------



## mustang90

i need some more information on this light!! where and for how much??






griff said:


> LED ZEPPELIN Built the Best LOOKING flashlight ever and the most powerful LED . I can't thank him enough . You really need to see this in person OMG
> I lights up my whole street. Blinding :devil:


----------



## Metatron

mustang90 said:


> i need some more information on this light!! where and for how much??


 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188683
:naughty:


----------



## csshih

that's some funky light.


----------



## toby_pra

Try to talk to LedZeppelin...


----------



## thermal guy

This is beautiful,to me.


----------



## brighterisbetter

TexLite said:


> Do we have to have pics to make our vote count?
> 
> No pics but my favorites of all time Arcmania's SFIII or the TNC Hyper Lux-V.
> 
> TB's titanium 1AA would round out my top three.
> 
> -Michael





gswitter said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.


My number one favorite as well, as mentioned in my post.


----------



## shomie911

thermal guy said:


> This is beautiful,to me.



The Twisty is amazingly beautiful in a purely functional way.

The same way military fighter jets and tanks are appealing to the eye even though they aren't designed to "look nice."

Form follows function. :twothumbs

Every time I see yours I want a clip for my Twisty. :sigh:


----------



## Sgt. LED

That new Fenix Stainless Steel LD01 looks pretty nice!


----------



## toby_pra

Sgt. LED said:


> That new Fenix Stainless Steel LD01 looks pretty nice!


 
You are rigth...its a nice design! :tinfoil:


----------



## curlyfry562

griff said:


>




This one gets my vote


----------



## Nereus

It got to be this one (24K gold plated Fenix P1D-CE):
















See more details in this thread. 

-N


----------



## OCDGearhead

Stunning light. Where did you get this?



kenster said:


> I kind of have a thing for my polished Ti 27L. The Yaesumofo Ti bezel isn`t polished in these pics but I still love the look of the light! These pictures were taken by Cmacclel when the light went to visit him for a while.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

OCDGearhead said:


> Stunning light. Where did you get this?


:naughty: It's actually one of the four (or so) Ti 27PD Protos. Kenster did the polish job.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

arewethereyetdad said:


> :naughty:



:naughty: :laughing: :naughty: :laughing: :naughty: :laughing: :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I glanced over this whole thread and did not see one SPY 007!! 

My vote:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

brighterisbetter said:


> My number one favorite as well, as mentioned in my post.



There are prettier lights in this thread, but this one is one I'd like to take home!

I think with a few minor changes the Ultrafire 502 series would be my faves! Need forward switch, HAIII Natural, lose the clip or make it removable without leaving screw holes and more and gripier knurling and you'd have a winner in my book!

Polish, Gold, Splash is all well and good...

But I like a more business like light!

My old ARC AAA is a good example!


----------



## Liberty1992

i personally like a lot of Dorcy models for looks:naughty:. maybe thats just because i can't afford a SureFire or anything like that :sigh:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

My vote:


----------



## bf1

I will second that!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm not SO sure about that as best looking...

I'd bet it WORKS great!


----------



## MorpheusT1

arewethereyetdad said:


> My vote:



I could not agree more 










Just wish my pics were as good as that..


Benny


----------



## toby_pra

very nice collection!:twothumbs


----------



## Liberty1992

I always liked the look of the Dorcy K2 Luxeon 120 Lumens




or the Dorcy 45 Lumens model41-4262


----------



## EngrPaul

A few commercial lights that get my vote:

1. Raidfire Spear
2. Jetbeam Jet-III-M with strike bezel upgrade
3. Nitecore D20
4. Photon Proton (The 7 x 5mm version)


----------



## griff

I can't see any thing outdoing" MDT"


----------



## Liberty1992

griff said:


> I can't see any thing outdoing" MDT"


 didn't you already post those pictures? or someone else


----------



## griff

Liberty1992 said:


> didn'tyou already post those pictures?



1 y 3 n


----------



## Liberty1992

griff said:


> 1 y 3 n


ah ok, i remember seeing the bezel shot on top of the stop watch in an earlier post

it is a nice flashlight I'll give you that, i like the reflector set up inside the bezel


----------



## baterija

Not the Novatac.  It's not my favorite light body, although I like it. This Gun Kote job by IPSC_Guy makes it very pleasing to my eye though. (Taken from this thread )


----------



## lumafist

Well ain`t that just beutiful.....


A very nice addition indeed Baterija....!


----------



## Illumination

baterija said:


> Not the Novatac.  It's not my favorite light body, although I like it. This Gun Kote job by IPSC_Guy makes it very pleasing to my eye though. (Taken from this thread )



What light is that? I don't recognize it...does the coating deceive me?


----------



## hamheart

--------------------+1-----------------
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:    :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## griff

Liberty1992 said:


> ah ok, i remember seeing the bezel shot on top of the STOP WATCH ??? in an earlier post
> 
> it is a nice flashlight I'll give you that, i like the reflector set up inside the bezel


That's a Vintage air pressure gage not a stop watch!! but thanks for looking


----------



## lumafist

Illumination said:


> What light is that? I don't recognize it...does the coating deceive me?


 

Duracoated Longbow.....


----------



## Liberty1992

griff said:


> That's a Vintage air pressure gage not a stop watch!! but thanks for looking


sorry, I'm just an ignorant 16 year old


----------



## Illumination

lumafist said:


> Duracoated Longbow.....



Very cool. Looked somewhat familiar. They were really nice...not sure why the company isn't around anymore.


----------



## Sonic Blast

*Best looking light of all time*

I was wondering what the best looking light of all time was in terms of pure looks and nothing else. Anyone have any opinions? 
I think that it could be the Led lenser Police tech focus :naughty: its looks soo cool and the frogeye lens is wicked, no matter what colour it is it still looks sweet. (Before anyone asks yes i can use words like sweet and wicked as i am a teenager. Anyone over the age of 30 sorry but u'll have to stick with nice and other words like that (just Kidding). )


----------



## TJx

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

A2 Aviator with 4 flat sides and the greener the HA the better!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

The original Fenix L1+ Stainless Steel is one of my all time favorites in terms of appearance. I also really like the look of the new Jetbeam, which resembles the L1+.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

there is another thread just like this floating around. 
And all the posts so far are wrong, the best looking light of all time is made in Hawaii and goes by the name ti-pd-s


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

Hmmmm...well, my vote's are for 1) 6P, 2) C2, 3) SL Microstream...sometimes simple design are the best looking...


----------



## Gunnerboy

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

Deleted.


----------



## american lockpicker

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

I think the best looking lights are the Glock GTL, Maglite Solitaire and, the Surefire 6p.


----------



## nars42

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

Love the shape of the Novatac 120's,


----------



## DM51

*Re: Best looking light of all time*



mossyoak said:


> there is another thread just like this floating around.


Correct - it is in the Flashlight Collecting section, so I'll merge the 2 threads. Those who have posted so far in this newer one may want to look back through the whole thread...


----------



## faucon

*Re: Best looking light of all time*

So many great lights...but I like the classic simplicity of the Surefire L4.


----------



## stealthwalnut

griff said:


> I can't see any thing outdoing" MDT"



Sure does look great, what is the full name of this beauty ?


----------



## BlueBeam22

Here is a close-up shot of my best looking light.


----------



## ArsMachina

Some more very nice lights:






Jochen


----------



## ECKO32

WOOOW AD TO KEEP THIS TREAD ALIVE I NEVER KNEW SUCH AMAZING FLASHLIGHTS EVEN EXISTED ALL I NEED NOW IS A FAT WALLET
:twothumbsTHANKS FOR SHARING GUYS


----------



## kramer5150

Some of the best looking lights were on display at a recent meet...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuoRkAAk7xc


----------



## gswitter

kramer5150 said:


> Some of the best looking lights were on display at a recent meet...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuoRkAAk7xc


Maybe you should add a subtitle track to fill in the details about the lights Weylan didn't remember or wasn't familiar with. 

Judging by all the empty, coated hosts, I'll assume that was modamag's display?


----------



## MY

Another vote for the ARC 4 - classic style and function.


----------



## toby_pra

MY said:


> Another vote for the ARC 4 - classic style and function.


 
+1


----------



## Zeruel

Not that I have all of these, but my personal preferences go to:
Titanium D10 (JHanko)
Haiku
Sapphire
Draco
Peak Matterhorn
Peak Fujiyama
NC D10


----------



## Steve L

Is it this one?











Or Maybe?


 
Or Quite Possibly?




​ 
Cheers,
Steve​


----------



## Sean

My vote would be for the Surefire M3T :twothumbs






ArcLS and Arc4+'s also look great:


----------



## PetaBread




----------



## toby_pra

SF M3T is a classic...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Beauty is as beauty does.

P2D and Inova X series are nice simple looking lights that work!

Ultrafire 606A with a Hawk Snipe bezel on it is kind of cool looking too......


----------



## Frenchyled

For me it is still this one...the only one with a brass stand included, very original knurling.. a Japanese masterpiece...enjoy the Lighoon 3


----------



## AKDoug

This is my best looking flashlight. It got run over by a 1 1/2 ton van. All the damage is purely cosmetic. Didn't even crack the lens. Picked it up and it fired up right away!


----------



## PetaBread

:green:


----------



## DM51

PetaBread said:


> :green:


LOL!!

Er, Doug, if that's your _*best*_-looking light, what on earth do the others look like? :sick2:

On second thoughts, please don't show us - I wouldn't want poor PetaBread to faint with shock...


----------



## Toohotruk

AKDoug said:


> ...This is my best looking flashlight. It got run over by a 1 1/2 ton van. All the damage is purely cosmetic. Didn't even crack the lens. Picked it up and it fired up right away!



You should post that one HERE. And maybe send that story to Surefire!

Where do you get a Lighoon 3? That looks really cool!


----------



## AKDoug

DM51 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Er, Doug, if that's your _*best*_-looking light, what on earth do the others look like? :sick2:
> 
> On second thoughts, please don't show us - I wouldn't want poor PetaBread to faint with shock...




It's not that bad PeetaBread, they are just character marks! It is like why buy a $50,000 truck if you aren't going to do anything with it cause you are afraid to scratch it on a back woods trail. You know what they say, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder." Non of my other lights are mangled but with this one, I know it will always work! Unless the battery dies but that is why I carry "backups!"


----------



## AKDoug

Toohotruk said:


> You should post that one HERE. And maybe send that story to Surefire!
> 
> Where do you get a Lighoon 3? That looks really cool!





It will be posted there shortly. I was going to send the story to SureFire but then I looked through there stories. They have more "my flashlight was run over by..." stories then anything else so I figured why bother.


----------



## Archie Cruz

This guy's work is fantastic...
http://gearninja.com/Images/Alu/MacsMag.jpg


----------



## steamboars1

I am a newbie here at CPF and to the flashlight world. This thread has really opened my eyes as to why many of you are so into lights. Some of these lights are gorgeous beyond belief! Thanks everybody!


----------



## PetaBread

steamboars1 said:


> I am a newbie here at CPF and to the flashlight world. This thread has really opened my eyes as to why many of you are so into lights. Some of these lights are gorgeous beyond belief! Thanks everybody!


 

:welcome:


----------



## toby_pra

DM51 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Er, Doug, if that's your _*best*_-looking light, what on earth do the others look like? :sick2:
> 
> On second thoughts, please don't show us - I wouldn't want poor PetaBread to faint with shock...


----------



## bf1

Here's two. I couldn't decide!


----------



## BlueBeam22

I think the Wicked Lasers CORE is absolutely beautiful, even if it can't be considered a light in a practical sense.


----------



## Metatron

folks, here is the Led Zep family reunited!!!!


----------



## toby_pra

very nice LedZeppelin builds!:twothumbs


----------



## mmajunkie

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## ma_sha1

The Lime Family :laughing:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I know what the outer two are but whats in the middle???


----------



## kaichu dento

ma_sha1 said:


> The Lime Family :laughing:





PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I know what the outer two are but whats in the middle???


+1!


----------



## Zeruel

+2

While you're at it, you forgot this lime to add to the family:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

And what pray tell is THAT?


----------



## Zeruel

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> And what pray tell is THAT?



The one I showed?
It's a eGear AAA penlight with optic lens and forward clicky. More info here.


----------



## ma_sha1

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I know what the outer two are but whats in the middle???



Hi, 

The middle one is not a mag, it's a Lime color host (very close to Mag lime but slightly lighter) moded with Cree Q5, Direct Drive with 3 x Enelope AAA.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Thanks guys!


----------



## ElectronGuru




----------



## mossyoak

ElectronGuru said:


>



That makes me miss my old ra120


----------



## mmajunkie

Without pictures worthless, without description/name of light with pics worthless.


Great thread but I haven't been around enough to know every light.

Please, if you post a pic tell us what it is.


----------



## Patriot

Many of the customs are gorgeous so I'll just submit that when it comes to factory lights the M6 is darn nice looking in any configuration. Probably the best looking factory light imo. 






*Configurations from left to right:*

Magnumlight, KL6 Milky P4 USWOH SOB 1000, 6 x RCR123s
Millennnium Series (stepped text) KT4 flat bezel, LF HO-M6R, 3 x 17670s
Magnumlight Crosshairs, KT4 flat bezel pressed lexan, MN15, primaries
M6 blank sidebar, KT4 flat bezel, WA1111, 2 x 18650's
M6 GUARDIAN, KT4 RPM Ti bezel, WA1185, 3 x 17670s
M6 GUARDIAN, M3 head, RPM Ti bezel, LF EO-M3, primaries, 
FM Megalennium, KT4 strike bezel, WA1185 3 x 18650s


----------



## toby_pra

Wow i like these Surefire M6's...a pic of the front would be cool!


----------



## [email protected]

I reckon the realtree camo G2 designed by op(gander_man) is real nice. 

But I'm just biased towards my first surefire. Because other people thought it looked like manure.


----------



## Kestrel

It sounds like there is no known photo of this, but my vote would probably go to:


pk said:


> Some where... (since I moved to new building) some where inside of boxes and boxes of prototypes, I do have clear color and *color changing by temperature change* version of G2.


emphasis added for specificity


----------



## Patriot

toby_pra said:


> Wow i like these Surefire M6's...a pic of the front would be cool!




By "front" do you mean the reflector side?






> *Random*
> I reckon the realtree camo G2 designed by op(gander_man) is real nice.
> 
> But I'm just biased towards my first surefire. Because other people thought it looked like manure


.


Just tell them that manure is exactly the look they were going for when they created the pattern. That ought to stimulate some interesting responses...lol.


----------



## Toohotruk

How about some details as to which heads are on those cool M6s?


----------



## toby_pra

Patriot said:


> By "front" do you mean the reflector side?


 
Yes Sir!!! :wave:


----------



## Metatron

Patriot said:


> Many of the customs are gorgeous so I'll just submit that when it comes to factory lights the M6 is darn nice looking in any configuration. Probably the best looking factory light imo.


one can only stand in awe at this collection Pat:twothumbs

thats a gig thats hard to beat!


----------



## Patriot

Toohotruk said:


> How about some details as to which heads are on those cool M6s?




Added 




*toby_pra*, I'll work on on getting a front pic next time the lights are out.




Thanks *Metatron* :wave:


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! Very impressive!!! oo: 

Even cooler than I imagined...that's some serious coin sitting there, you're a lucky man to have such toys!


----------



## toby_pra

Patriot said:


> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *toby_pra*, I'll work on on getting a front pic next time the lights are out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Metatron* :wave:


 
Cool!


----------



## gollum

this is literally making me drool 

I still like the Griffin by Ganp ...
I'll have to dig up a pic ....
anything by Don in Ti is always beautiful ..
and Macs customs are scary good


----------



## Steve L

gollum said:


> this is literally making me drool
> 
> I still like the Griffin by Ganp ...
> I'll have to dig up a pic ....
> anything by Don in Ti is always beautiful ..
> and Macs customs are scary good


Here you go:





Cheers,
Steve


----------



## toby_pra

Yesm these Ganp's are awesome!!! :twothumbs


----------



## old4570

Solarforce L2 Mini's


----------



## gollum

Steve L said:


> go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


oh yeah baby drool ...


----------



## Eye See

This one is a looker.. 






:devil: from Lego land


----------



## MWClint

chromed?


----------



## Eye See

No, stripped and polished, bare aluminum.
Surefire Kt1 turbo head, TNC Adapter, PEU Pineapple, Mcgizmo tail, RPM bezel and Milkyspit built P4 tower. around 200 lumen's on an 17670.






MWClint said:


> chromed?


----------



## Patriot

Nothing like some of the sweet customs posted here but I thought this new JetBeam Raptor possessed some fairly smart looks. The fit and finish really took me by surprise too... even nicer than my other two JB's


----------



## Toohotruk

Sweet light Eye_see!


----------



## supasizefries

I gotta jump on this thread too:


----------



## Patriot

Nice polished lego Eye See.


----------



## toby_pra

Patriot said:


> Nice polished lego Eye See.


 
+1 :twothumbs


----------



## [email protected]

I've always thought the 'Spear' had nice aesthetics! :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree

supasizefries said:


> I gotta jump on this thread too:



Wow. Just wow. That is all.


----------



## SilentK

I love the looks of a stock surefire M3. i dont know why it looks so nice to me, but it does.


----------



## brighterisbetter

I think Fred's Indian Princess deserves a mention. Wow, just wow :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs













*Tritium sphere in the tailcap since it's a twisty :bow:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

brighterisbetter said:


> I think Fred's Indian Princess deserves a mention. Wow, just wow :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


+1!!!!!


----------



## Kiessling

Now THAT's bling


----------



## Steve L

That Indian Princess is Beautiful!!!

Here's my current favorite:




















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## toby_pra

Wow a Dam Cham! :thumbsup:


----------



## junmae

tx101 said:


> Heres my Griff .... got it a couple of days ago



Wow, that looks so much like the new wolf eyes pilot whale. Beside that little gear looking piece near the tailcap.

I would like to see an m6 with chromed body and a 24k cren. bezel someday


----------



## KevinL

After 4 years of hard use, still looks great. One of my all-time favorites.. ever.





Classic simplicity - D3 and SRTH.





Winelight (and TK40):





And something that's as rare as they come - my E2e in electroless nickel plate.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Winelight is purty!

And nickel E2E is WOW!

I don't think I could ever learn to like TK40....


----------



## KevinL

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Winelight is purty!
> 
> And nickel E2E is WOW!
> 
> I don't think I could ever learn to like TK40....



Thanks  I see the nickel E2e still has its pulling power  

I wonder how it would do with IMR bulbs.. it would not only have pull, it would be blinding. 

No worries about the TK40. Opinions are mixed on that one, I like the head because it reminds me of the SRTH with the M3T's fins, but very understated fins.


----------



## supasizefries

THESE by Galb get my vote as well. I hope he doesn't mind. They look awesome and unique. :wow:


----------



## bf1

One-of-a-kind Titanium D Mag.
Mac outdid himself again!


----------



## corvettesR1

I submit for your viewing pleasure a limited edition , NiteCore SmartPD EX10, Special Edition Whetstone [NEX10-whetstone]


http://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=618&image=0


----------



## THE_dAY

For me, the Arc AAA in HAIII has to be one of the nicest looking lights. This one is my beat up MillerMods version.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Has to be the Surefire C2-CJ for me


----------



## toby_pra

That camo looks really beautiful!


----------



## Darkstar*

souptree said:


> Wow. Just wow. That is all.


I am new to this site and flashlights of this caliber in general, but how is the glow effect achieved here?? That is super nice!!


----------



## supasizefries

Darkstar* said:


> I am new to this site and flashlights of this caliber in general, but how is the glow effect achieved here?? That is super nice!!



Tritium!:thumbsup: :welcome:


----------



## angelofwar

SilentK said:


> I love the looks of a stock surefire M3. i dont know why it looks so nice to me, but it does.


 
+1...I showed mine to some co-workers today, and you could tell they were immediatley impressed...even before they turned it on...


----------



## Crenshaw

I get the feeling that the Quark titaniums are going to show up here a fair bit

Crenshaw


----------



## Toohotruk

Crenshaw said:


> I get the feeling that the Quark titaniums are going to show up here a fair bit
> 
> Crenshaw



Yup!


----------



## Geordie

FRANKVZ said:


> I may be partial, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


 That is amazing, was there many made or is it a one off.


----------



## Conte

BAM !







Hah, I'm not actually serious with this one.
With the general lack of Incans on this thread I figured I'd go right oldschool to bring balance to the universe. 

It's an actual member of my collection. 
Wish I had a more recent pic of it with the reflector upgrade though.


----------



## Toohotruk

COOL!!! oo:


----------



## THE_dAY

Best looking for 2009, How about the Surefire LX2 in all its mismatched HAIII glory.


----------



## jch79

Here's a pic of two of my favs:






The Indian Princes, and her kid sister, the Killer Indian Princess. The intricacy and precision of Fred's work is truly amazing. Here's hoping he does more production lights, so more people can see, own, and behold a PhotonFanatic light! :candle:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## caesarkidd

jch79 said:


> Here's a pic of two of my favs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Princes, and her kid sister, the Killer Indian Princess. The intricacy and precision of Fred's work is truly amazing. Here's hoping he does more production lights, so more people can see, own, and behold a PhotonFanatic light! :candle:
> 
> :thumbsup: john



very very beautiful.......
how much money u spent for this light ?


----------



## jch79

caesarkidd said:


> very very beautiful.......
> how much money u spent for this light ?



Somewhere between $1 and $1,000,000.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

KevinL said:


> Winelight (and TK40):


 
Just found this thread.

I thought I was the only person who actually LIKED the looks of the TK40.


----------



## Coke

Nice light, for only 25 bucks, trows far really really far.


----------



## leukos

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I thought I was the only person who actually LIKED the looks of the TK40.


 

For some reason I just think "plumbing" when I see the TK40. But anyways, other than one off creations, I still think McGizmo's Ti PD series are some of the best looking lights ever.


----------



## donn_

Great thread, but it's incomplete without Mirage_Man's Magnificent HAIII Camo lights:


----------



## don.gwapo

donn_ said:


> Great thread, but it's incomplete without Mirage_Man's Magnificent HAIII Camo lights:


 
Sweeeeet..... . I'm jealous for this HA camo lights of yours donn. Does mirage_man still offer this service? Makes me wanna HA cammoed all my lights after seing this.


----------



## Batou00159

chalshus said:


>



+1


----------



## donn_

don.gwapo said:


> Sweeeeet..... . I'm jealous for this HA camo lights of yours donn. Does mirage_man still offer this service? Makes me wanna HA cammoed all my lights after seing this.



It was a one-time group buy, and I think he's said he won't do it again. I think he's still hoarding some lights from the run, though.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

donn_ said:


> It was a one-time group buy, and I think he's said he won't do it again. I think he's still hoarding some lights from the run, though.



Mirage Man. Need we say more? :twothumbs


----------



## calebra

nice snag there Donn


----------



## Kingfisher

By a country mile!.....










Seriously...
The Surefire 6P has my vote


----------



## unclevit

I am quite conservative....
Inova T2 and Streamlight Scorpion LED :tinfoil:


----------



## DM51

donn_ said:


> Great thread, but it's incomplete without Mirage_Man's Magnificent HAIII Camo lights


Those are _SUPERB!_ A beautiful collection.


----------



## Linger

jch79 said:


> The Indian Princes, and her kid sister, the Killer Indian Princess. The intricacy and precision of Fred's work is truly amazing. Here's hoping he does more production lights, so more people can see, own, and behold a PhotonFanatic light! :candle:


+1
Thank-you for sharing that pic.
Wow. I wonder if Fred's Mokume Gane lights start showing up here. I get the feelign they went to non-cpf'ers. They would definately shine amongst the chosen lights in this thread.


----------



## Tripwik

I have to add the WEE NS and the RAW NS to this list. Those are great looking lights!!! 

I just picked up the WEE NS with blue trits from cpfmp and cant wait to see it!!!

Sorry if they were already added I cant see a lot of the pics.

A lot of gorgeous lights here though!!!

:twothumbs


----------



## tino_ale

Can I play ?

Best looking 2x123 light at the moment, IMO, the McGizmo Titanium Makai :naughty:
































Want more ? Read this THREAD


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice! oo:


----------



## malakye666




----------



## mrwhite1

A 'Beast' in the wild


----------



## taewoopa

Kong 12


----------



## Dioni

I also love the knurling of my M6 :kiss:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Ah, J.J., you must have just received your Kong 12 from Wayne! Congratulations! How does it perform - kill anyone with that beam yet?! :devil:


----------



## taewoopa

arewethereyetdad said:


> Ah, J.J., you must have just received your Kong 12 from Wayne! Congratulations! How does it perform - kill anyone with that beam yet?! :devil:



Not yet , Troy.. Do you wanna try ? :devil:


----------



## ma_sha1

It's Toss between MagDragon & Mag Dragon Jr., I couldn't decide which one is better looking:

MagDragon: [email protected] 6 Amp/1x26650 IMR, 75mm Aspherical Fly Dragon head. ~125,000lux @ 1 meter. 





MagDragon Jr. :Cree R2 @ 2 AMP/1x18650, 66mm Aspheric lens


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

There is an understated elegance to the Inova X series lights. X03 with the tail cap from a T series is a handsome devil.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

IMHO one of the sexiest for sure. I have fallen in love with the Delghi Iris


----------



## taewoopa

Captain Spaulding said:


> IMHO one of the sexiest for sure. I have fallen in love with the Delghi Iris


 

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Zeruel




----------



## ninemm

Captain Spaulding said:


> IMHO one of the sexiest for sure. I have fallen in love with the Delghi Iris



I couldn't agree more. I will be buying Delghi's future offerings for sure.


----------



## Genna

My best looking Flashlights ( of course IMHO)


----------



## Kiessling




----------



## bradleyj37

my vote is for the makai.


----------



## taewoopa

Here is my recent collection of Delghi's IRIS.
They are all 6 of them currently , but hope some will be added more sometime very soon.

2 Ti IRIS and 4 anodized Alu IRIS are there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This McLux III coated with black chrome,



owned by Lisantica, is the light that receives my vote for Best Looking Flashlight Ever. 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This McLux III coated with black chrome,
> 
> 
> 
> owned by Lisantica, is the light that receives my vote for Best Looking Flashlight Ever.
> Chance



I agree!!!! :wave:  Thank you!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Lisa, 

Your welcome. I was afraid you were too modest to post a picture of the McLux in this thread. How did you find it so quick? 

Chance


----------



## lisantica

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Your welcome. I was afraid you were too modest to post a picture of the McLux in this thread. How did you find it so quick?
> 
> Chance



I thought about posting the photo, but I see so many other beautiful lights in here that I didn't do it. I was glad to see it, I smiled 

I just happen to be looking in this forum, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## taewoopa

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This McLux III coated with black chrome,
> 
> 
> 
> owned by Lisantica, is the light that receives my vote for Best Looking Flashlight Ever.
> 
> Chance



I am totally agree with you.:wave:


----------



## MannyDLights

<a href="http://s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx212/MannyDLights/Flashlights/?action=view&current=1910EverReadyPocketLight.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx212/MannyDLights/Flashlights/1910EverReadyPocketLight.jpg" border="0" alt="1910 Ever Ready"></a>

1910 Ever Ready Pocket Light


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely a beautiful light! oo:


----------



## don.gwapo

Toohotruk said:


> Definitely a beautiful light! oo:


 
Now that's one of a kind or two. . Got specs on this light?


----------



## shado

lisantica,

Who did the Black Chrome? It looks absolutely beautiful 

Todd


----------



## octaf

Man, when did you collect all these under my radar, daium ?

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Beautiful color's alive in your pic's. 





taewoopa said:


> Here is my recent collection of Delghi's IRIS.
> They are all 6 of them currently , but hope some will be added more sometime very soon.
> 
> 2 Ti IRIS and 4 anodized Alu IRIS are there.


----------



## taewoopa

octaf said:


> Man, when did you collect all these under my radar, daium ?
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Beautiful color's alive in your pic's.


 
I got a stealth mode you never know ..


----------



## Henk_Lu

taewoopa said:


> Here is my recent collection of Delghi's IRIS.
> They are all 6 of them currently , but hope some will be added more sometime very soon.
> 
> 2 Ti IRIS and 4 anodized Alu IRIS are there.



Wow, your showcase, or wherever you keep your lights, must smell wonderfull! :devil:

I got one of these, an orange one, and was surprised how much aroma that boot gives off.

Wonderfull Iris collection, I like their colors, but I wish I had a titanium one, the rainbow version... :huh:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

For me, the "best-looking flashlight ever" is one of these three:


----------



## octaf

Henk_Lu said:


> Wonderfull Iris collection, I like their colors, but I wish I had a titanium one, the rainbow version... :huh:


 

I'd love all Ti version of bare, BB rainbow, PVD AlTiN coating, etc. :devil:

Hope Davide does some more in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## ninemm

I think your black and orange 6P looks better.


----------



## Troop#26

ninemm said:


> I think your black and orange 6P looks better.



I think the XPG triples look cooler too... thus Dan should give me that M2-50 head... so he doesn't have to wreck that cool light:nana:

Actually I think the white and black look is hot. I just wish they did black ceramic. 

Stephen


----------



## ElectronGuru

ninemm said:


> I think your black and orange 6P looks better.



Thanks, it does look pretty cool:







But I have built in bias. For _this_ thread, appearance is about the light and the photograph of the light (and there are some amazing shots here). 
To wit, there's a particular shading on the M2's photo that made it my first choice to share.


----------



## RIDE

This is not an easy thing to pick! Soooooooooooo many amazing lights have been mentioned.

As of now....this is mine choice. I love her...and she is truly one of the most beautiful flashlights ever made IMHO.

RIDE


----------



## cnjl3

IMO my TRI-V replaced the L6 Porcupine as the best looking production flashlight. But I am still intrigued by this one:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3223613#post3223613


----------



## jchoo

Jhanko titanium D10 with "3D" tritium arrangement.


----------



## don.gwapo

cnjl3 said:


> IMO my TRI-V replaced the L6 Porcupine as the best looking production flashlight. But I am still intrigued by this one:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3223613#post3223613


 
The link you gave is just WOW. . What a nice light/knive combo.


----------



## wyager

jchoo said:


> Jhanko titanium D10 with "3D" tritium arrangement.


----------



## flatline

I happen to think that the simple design of the LF2XT is pleasing to the eye. Especially the ratio of clip to body.

--flatline


----------



## nfetterly

ElectronGuru said:


> Thanks, it does look pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> But I have built in bias. For _this_ thread, appearance is about the light and the photograph of the light (and there are some amazing shots here).
> To wit, there's a particular shading on the M2's photo that made it my first choice to share.


 
I hope to get a photo this weekend of my 4 triples & 1 M2-50 - most of which are in ElectronGuru bodies; 6P HAIII, 9P HAIII, 6P Cerakote orange with A19...., I'll post it them in this posting...


----------



## shado

I think London Lad has the winner?







McLuxIII-T-BB-Ano-Seoul-Miz :bow::bow:


----------



## DRaven

Repost

The Spy is unique and truly well crafted as are the McGizmos, but for pure organic beauty, the PEU Pineapple is the best!

Below are pics of my Brass and Black Aluminum Pineapples with a friend.


----------



## toby_pra

No doubt!


----------



## TwinBlade

I have seen some exceptional lights in this thread. I can only imagine what some of those blackened titanium ones and blue tritium jobs cost. Matter of fact, I don't even want to know.

I don't have one that can compare to some of them, but I just got hit with the Surefire storm a couple days ago and find the bare bones stock 6P Defender LED to be quite a no nonsense, helluva good looking, "git 'r dun" flashlight. I am having a difficult time keeping it out of my hands.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Not a bad looking knife either!


----------



## GLOCK18




----------



## wyager

Wow glock, that is sexy... is that SS? Also, is there no glass in front of the reflectors?


----------



## tx101

wyager said:


> Wow glock, that is sexy... is that SS? Also, is there no glass in front of the reflectors?



UCL glass lens .... *U*ltra *C*lear* L*ens


----------



## tx101




----------



## wyager

tx101 said:


> UCL glass lens .... *U*ltra *C*lear* L*ens


Could'a fooled me!


----------



## GLOCK18

It is made of aluminum with a UCL lens.





wyager said:


> Wow glock, that is sexy... is that SS? Also, is there no glass in front of the reflectors?


----------



## Tally-ho

:fail:


----------



## Dioni




----------



## davidhunternyc

*What is the Most Beautiful LED Flashlight?*

Hello to everyone at CPF. This is my very first post. I am an absolute newbie to LED flashlights and I know very little about them. A friend of mine has been trying to get me to take a look at these little wonders, and at first, I was not very enthusiastic. Then I discovered the "custom" flashlights. My father is a retired tool & die maker and so I grew up around custom machined metal and I have seen quite a few pieces of metal art in my day. As a result, I have developed a rather severe eye for beauty. Being a newbie here, I was wondering what your top choices would be for the most beautiful LED flashlights you have seen. I have only been researching these lights for a couple of days now but I have looked at many flashlights on this forum. So far, I have seen just one flashlight that has made my knees buckle; the Lumencraft Polaris Sapphire.


----------



## notsofast

*Re: What is the Most Beautiful LED Flashlight?*

Have a look here and see what others find "beautiful"

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166067


----------



## SteveStephens

*Re: What is the Most Beautiful LED Flashlight?*

Welcome David to the world of custom flashlights and empty wallets.

You say your Dad is a retired tool and die maker. Any chance you can show him some of your favorite lights along with this CPF website and maybe he could make you the light you are looking for...CUSTOM by Dad. That would be the coolest light to have.

The most beautiful flashlight will vary greatly among different people. And the most beautiful may not be an owner's favorite. Utility counts a lot in my love of a light.

I do like the simple beauty of Peu's Neoca BL in brass shown next to a brass Lion Cub, also a nice custom light.


----------



## davidhunternyc

Lumencraft Polaris Sapphire: Please make this light!


----------



## Watts Up!

*Re: What is the Most Beautiful LED Flashlight?*



notsofast said:


> Have a look here and see what others find "beautiful"
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166067




Wow! I LOVE everyone one of them! Theres just too many of them theres really no favorite I want them all!


----------



## DM51

*Re: What is the Most Beautiful LED Flashlight?*

Welcome to CPF, davidhunternyc.

As you have discovered, there is an existing thread on this topic. I'm merging yours into it. Please read Rule 9 when you have a moment - cross-posting is not permitted.


----------



## MannyDLights

The Oval Flashlight for Girls ......


----------



## lisantica

MannyDLights said:


> The Oval Flashlight for Girls ......



Too cute!!!!


----------



## kyhunter1

Oveready bored Surefire 6P & McClicky mod, with the totally awesome Malkoff M61, and a smooth stainless bezel ring should turn a few heads.


----------



## Dioni

Very efficient! however, won't it be more efficient with a M31 since it is a bored 6P?


----------



## Dioni

MannyDLights said:


> The Oval Flashlight for Girls ......


 
Very interesting! Does it have a "brake light"?


----------



## AEHaas

I like this one:


----------



## euroken

I don't know about best looking "EVER" but these are on the top of my list :twothumbs

Ganp Griffin





Ganp Kwerk with Moddoo triple 





Milky U2by2 X500.6 with Leef body and grip





Custom HA Z44 + Black cren bezel + Tnc adapter + Leef body + Leef grip + Leef TC





M2 head + Leef body + Leef grip + SF SW02





lovecpf


----------



## Bloke

RIDE said:


> As of now....this is mine choice. I love her...and she is truly one of the most beautiful flashlights ever made IMHO.
> 
> RIDE




I completely agree. If I could own one of those I would sell every other light and live happily ever after


----------



## jellydonut

For now, the Oveready cerakoted 6P host..






Love the white. Coolest flashlight so far, no bling or fancyness, just simple and cool. Like an Apple flashlight.. without the douche factor.:nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jellydonut said:


> For now, the Oveready cerakoted 6P host..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the white. Coolest flashlight so far, no bling or fancyness, just simple and cool. Like an Apple flashlight.. without the douche factor.:nana:







jellydonut, 

One beautiful 6P picture deserves another. This is not the Best Looking Flashlight Ever, but it is my best looking flashlight. Oh, and thanks for making me laugh out loud. 
~ Chance 

ps Hope you don't mind the bling.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh what the heck. It's not about bragging, it's about sharing. So here is a C2 Custom HA-Black from Oveready. 

~ Chance


----------



## Dioni

euroken said:


> Milky U2by2 X500.6 with Leef body and grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom HA Z44 + Black cren bezel + Tnc adapter + Leef body + Leef grip + Leef TC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 head + Leef body + Leef grip + SF SW02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf


 
I think you must show off your leefs here too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ps Hope you don't mind the bling.


 
Wow...


----------



## easilyled

Continuing the Oveready Theme:-


----------



## ElectronGuru

:wow:


----------



## Swyguy

, Id like to see more flat black paint jobs.


----------



## taewoopa

*PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*


----------



## YIKES

supasizefries said:


> I gotta jump on this thread too:



Love this light!! So slick:twothumbs


----------



## TITANER

FRANKVZ said:


> I may be partial, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


 Wow,cool ,it is a artwork .Very individual structure.


----------



## TITANER

AEHaas said:


> I like this one:


 Interesting,is this light heavy


----------



## Rat

Wow there are some killer lights in this post love to see more


----------



## easilyled

Rat said:


> Wow there are some killer lights in this post love to see more


 
Ok, I'll bite:-

2 Mirage_man Ti customs:-


----------



## bf1

They certainly are magnificent!


----------



## easilyled

bf1 said:


> They certainly are magnificent!


 
Thanks Barry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Some fantastic looking 'lights but my all time favorite is still the Peak K2 in Brass; I think it's 'Killer' and I don't own one... yet! :devil:


----------



## torchenthusiast

I quite like the maglite mini. It looks good and never lets you down after decades of service. Obviously it's a crap flashlight compared to modern day lights, but how will the modern day lights compare in 20 years?


----------



## rockingthe2

These are neither my lights nor my pictures, but I believe these are the best looking lights out there.
#1. Kuku Ti EX10 Fatty




#2 Mirage_Man's 19mm Ti Fatty




#3 Spy 007 Tri-V




#4 Gatlight




#5 Mac's Customs Copper Tri-EDC




I like the Kuku Ti Fatty the best because I love the shape and looks of it, it's just awesome. It is also what got me to sign up on this forum, when I get some money saved up it will be the holy grail of my flashlights. The Mirage_Man Fatty is the beastly form-follows-function, heavy, solid, and a dash of Ti pretty thrown on top. The Spy Tri-V is probably the coolest of all the lights here in how it is designed and I want one!!! I love the three different tints and throws of that light. Awesome. The Gatlight is one that really grew on me the more I saw it and there is one picture with what looks like carbon fiber on the inside surrounding the battery, If I could choose how mine would look, it would have carbon fiber exactly like that. The Copper Tri-EDC is the best looking copper flashlight I've seen thus far and I love copper flashlights, my short term to buy list contains a copper D-cell Mag... But the Tri-EDC is much more of a looker and easier to carry, and, if I bought any (or, preferably, ALL :devil of these lights I would carry them!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Oh come on... those are some cool lights... but nothing beat the king's sceptre!






I'm being sarcastic BTW...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

YIKES said:


> Love this light!! So slick:twothumbs




If you ever feel like getting rid of this, contact me...


----------



## MWClint

This has to be one of the most beautiful collections ever. 



taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*


----------



## shomie911

:devil:


----------



## angelofwar

That Mac Copper Tri is pretty sweet looking!


----------



## Lego995743

Liberty1992 said:


> sorry, I'm just an ignorant 16 year old


 
im only 13... Your into flashlights cool
I think the e1e or the Fliklite.


----------



## Lego995743

Liberty1992 said:


> i personally like a lot of Dorcy models for looks:naughty:. maybe thats just because i can't afford a SureFire or anything like that :sigh:


 
u can go to lowes and get a sf g2l for $55


----------



## Lego995743

thx for the link


----------



## RIX TUX

I WOULD LOVE TO GET MY HANDS ON THE KUKU.........SWEET


----------



## Vicepres

These lights are SIMPLY ..... "WORKS of ART " . ABSOLUTELY B E A U T I F U L 

(as _I look at my Fenix E05, with moist eyes, shaking my head)...... _


----------



## Ethen




----------



## taewoopa

Thanks a lot for your compliment ..


----------



## leukos

easilyled said:


>


 
The light on the bottom seems like perfect proportions, nice. Is that an 18650 body?


----------



## easilyled

leukos said:


> The light on the bottom seems like perfect proportions, nice. Is that an 18650 body?


 
Thanks. 

Yes, its an 18650 body (split-body) so that it can house an 18650 cell whilst still fitting into the E-series 38mm head.
Its still nicer in person than the photo suggests. One day, I might develop the required skills to capture it as I see it.


----------



## delta3

top three in no particular order:


----------



## RIX TUX

I LIKE THE THIRD ONE. WHO MAKES THAT?


----------



## rich297

RIX TUX said:


> I LIKE THE THIRD ONE. WHO MAKES THAT?


 
+1

I've never seen that light before. Please provide us with details!!


----------



## Toohotruk

Reminds me of a microphone.


----------



## wmpwi

I can't do them justice (photographically), but some of these are pretty, some are rare, and some are pretty rare. From right to left (if I can remember): LP mini, Groovy, Fenix L1+, Civictor, and an unbranded (prototype?) something that was kind of controversial a while back.


----------



## Toohotruk

That last one looks like it's a modified L1D.


----------



## wmpwi

I went back and did some quick and dirty research. It's a SS Jetbeam "clone" but there's always been some speculation as to the providence. I seem to remember less than 25 being sold and they may have been so by whomever was making the prototype for some light that eventually got distributed in aluminum, but someone else here will know the story better than I. I've been gone for a couple years. Here the original tread w/ some discussion about it. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?133217-The-most-beautiful-AA-light



Toohotruk said:


> That last one looks like it's a modified L1D.


----------



## bf1

Please don't keep it a big secret


----------



## delta3

its made by FLOS, an italian lighting company, it was designed my Marc Newson....beautiful object but crap torch

www.[B]flos[/B].com


----------



## TIME1200

Fantasy U2 Porcupine Purple..


----------



## chipwillis

I like these TB,


----------



## emu124

:wow:
Awesome .. The TB in the last pic is just....

lovecpf


----------



## easilyled

Very nice TB lights. What is the middle one with the big head? What led, driver and reflector does it take?


----------



## chipwillis

easilyled said:


> Very nice TB lights. What is the middle one with the big head? What led, driver and reflector does it take?




27Mm long with flupic driver and XM-L. Really bright...................................................


----------



## supasizefries

My 2 Ti lights:

JHanko D10 Ti with 9 blue trits
Sunwayman V10R Ti with optional AA extender...love this new acquisition!
(Please pardon the cellphone pics.)


----------



## watermelonfan

I love the standard Police issued Mag Lights. Really sweet. You can also beat someone with them while you blind them.


----------



## Bass

A McGizmo Mule has to be high on the list:


----------



## bf1

Very nice photos!


----------



## cw_mi

Here's my list :

Anything from Photonfanatic, I love the different materials and anodizings he's done. And his lights are just pure art. 
Saltytri's two tone lights (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309957-Two-Tone-XM-L-Series-New-EDC)
Any of Delghi's lights. 
Anything from Don (Mcgizmo) 
Cool falls Spy and Tri V
Lummi , I like the looks of his lights. 
The Alpha series MC18-B from new maker Jason ( http://darksucks.com/galleryT.html)
Mac's Tri EDC 
There are others but these are my top picks.


----------



## DrSwiger

Fun and functional


----------



## DrSwiger

Looks like a metal tampon


----------



## Glenn7

There is a sales thread in CPF but there seems to be more info here


----------



## AaronG

Conte said:


> BAM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I'm not actually serious with this one.
> With the general lack of Incans on this thread I figured I'd go right oldschool to bring balance to the universe.
> 
> It's an actual member of my collection.
> Wish I had a more recent pic of it with the reflector upgrade though.


 
Is there a P60 LED drop in for that :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

Bass said:


> A McGizmo Mule has to be high on the list:


 
Very nice ..... however I'm absolutely sure that you could make almost any light look fantastic, even the cheapest plastic ones!


----------



## JKL

This is my V10R Ti, is not the best but is a quite nice flashlight. :devil:







_JKL_


----------



## phantom23

Olight M20 is quite 'handsome'





Solarforce M6 is not bad as well:




Pic by '*Skyraider59'*


----------



## Bass

Thanks easilyled, that's kind of you. Maybe you will let me photograph some of your fantastic lights one day 

Some more Mule:


----------



## easilyled

Bass said:


> Thanks easilyled, that's kind of you. Maybe you will let me photograph some of your fantastic lights one day



My lights would be highly honoured if you did, as would I. 
It always frustrates me that I can't do them or their creators the justice that they deserve.

These further Mule pictures are sensational.
If you're not a professional product photographer then you certainly should be!
It looks like they're on a glass surface and obviously shot with a very narrow DOF.
The lighting, reflection and background colour is just perfect.


----------



## Nicrod

wmpwi said:


> I can't do them justice (photographically), but some of these are pretty, some are rare, and some are pretty rare. From right to left (if I can remember): LP mini, Groovy, Fenix L1+, Civictor, and an unbranded (prototype?) something that was kind of controversial a while back.


 
I must say those some sexy lights u have there. Me likey. Imma sucka for anything in titanium or polished. 
And I'm still kinda new to the flashlight scene but my best looking lights so far are the titanium quark 123,
And the titanium ex10 I think by kuku. And ofcourse a titanium ra clickie.

Here's mine sexiest lights.


----------



## Glenn7

I guess if you are wired that way it does - but to me the FL33 is one of the most unique lights I have seen - but most of all I like that all parts,battery tube,optics,light engine etc are owner changeable without glue/solder (plug and play) and it will be dive worthy with 1200 lumen's OTF.

EDIT: this response I wrote was to a post just before this one that has now been removed by admin, so it might sound a bit out of context.
Some times I think admins job is like this


----------



## Bass

easilyled said:


> My lights would be highly honoured if you did, as would I.


 
:bow: Thanks, it would be my pleasure. Should keep me busy - i've seen shots of your collection. My idea of heaven :thumbsup:

Im still pluging for Mule as best looking flashlight


----------



## EngrPaul




----------



## shomie911

OR


----------



## ma_sha1

*Brass Pine Apple*


----------



## chipwillis

*Best looking Flashlight ever!!!!*


----------



## Light11

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*

Chipwillis,

That's flat out cool!
could you provide more info,a link perhaps..me likey




chipwillis said:


>


----------



## Morelite

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*


----------



## karlheinz3

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*











These were the three favorites that I had the pleasure of owning!


----------



## Morelite

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*



karlheinz3 said:


> These were the three favorites that I had the pleasure of owning!


Your links don't work.


----------



## monkeyboy

link

It now has 3 x XM-L Der Wichtel module and runs on 4s 2900mAh 18650.


----------



## Moriarty

That is seriously impressive.

It is presumably more flood than throw ?


----------



## Rat

Big Bruiser 3000lm of flood and a piece of art.

Perfect one handed operation making it so easy to use.






and my new TnC 26650 host






cheers


----------



## ZeissOEM2




----------



## Baddog

ZeissOEM2 said:


>


theres something about brass that says ' i am here to stay!'


----------



## Toohotruk

I love brass. :naughty:


----------



## Ragnar66

How do I get the bottom one? What is it? I want it. Soon.






easilyled said:


> Ok, I'll bite:-
> 
> 2 Mirage_man Ti customs:-


----------



## herosemblem

Surefire 6PX Pro.


----------



## Morelite

jvc55349 said:


> How do I get the bottom one? What is it? I want it. Soon.


I can sell you a similar one.





Both lights are titanium clone versions of an Aleph 3 light made by McGizmo. 
Mine has a McGizmo tail, TB 18650 splitbody, Morelite head, and TB bezel ring.


----------



## easilyled

jvc55349 said:


> How do I get the bottom one? What is it? I want it. Soon.



The bottom one in my picture is a mirage_man 38mm light. It is not a direct clone of McGizmo's Aleph-3 because the head has different dimensions and it twists open by virtue of an almost invisible seam right in the middle of the head. 

Both of the lights pictured are "grail" lights for me and I would be extremely reluctant to part with them. You could try to PM mirage_man and see if he would be willing to make something similar. Its a great pleasure to have such a master machinist make a custom light. He is really the cream of the crop in my opinion, along with TranquillityBase.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Toohotruk said:


> I love brass. :naughty:



Yes its great


----------



## Toohotruk

Sweet!


----------



## easilyled

All copper light (18650 XM-L based with 3 iced blue tritiums in the tailcap)


----------



## bf1

Easilyled,
That is one magnificent work of art!


----------



## Morelite

WOW, that is a sweet looking light. Please tell us more about it. 



easilyled said:


> All copper light (18650 XM-L based with 3 iced blue tritiums in the tailcap)


----------



## easilyled

Morelite said:


> WOW, that is a sweet looking light. Please tell us more about it.



It was made by archer6817j of Dark Sucks (You can check out the subforum). Also sports a TIR optic. He custom made this light according to my specifications which inlucuded the extra knurling and tritium vials.


----------



## easilyled

bf1 said:


> Easilyled,
> That is one magnificent work of art!



Thanks Barry. Its very beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My first thought was just: :wow: 

My second was: That's the first light I've ever seen that I wouldn't touch without wearing a pair of those white gloves. 

Congratulations to easilyled ~ Designer/Owner, and to archer6817j ~ Builder. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My first thought was just: :wow:
> 
> My second was: That's the first light I've ever seen that I wouldn't touch without wearing a pair of those white gloves.
> 
> Congratulations to easilyled ~ Designer/Owner, and to archer6817j ~ Builder.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks for the nice words Chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool light! I love copper. :naughty:


----------



## helios123

Oh my, that is really sweet! is that a modified [email protected]??


----------



## easilyled

helios123 said:


> Oh my, that is really sweet! is that a modified [email protected]??



No, its an original custom design by archer6817j. 

The positioning of the knurling in the bezel does give it a passing resemblance to the mini-mag though.


----------



## niteye001

Frenchyled said:


> For me it is still this one...the only one with a brass stand included, very original knurling.. a Japanese masterpiece...enjoy the Lighoon 3


quite nice looking, really master piece.


----------



## nation45

Wow! What a masterpiece.
[/QUOTE]






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scenic

I think these Sunwaymans (m30R/m60R)are some of the best looking lights out right now



See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*

Definitely a lot of machining on that puppy! oo:


----------



## griff




----------



## Trave11er

taewoopa said:


> *PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.*



Agreed! He's the [main] reason why I joined CPF...


----------



## 127.0.0.1

dis one is best looking :naughty:








:naughty:


----------



## mr.lumen

did you make this? and can i have one???


----------



## 127.0.0.1

mr.lumen said:


> did you make this? and can i have one???


 
a) no it's made by photonfanatic

b) maybe


----------



## mr.lumen

what is the light in the foreground? and where can i get it???


----------



## mr.lumen

haha, do you have a link to his profile so i can pm and ask?


----------



## mr.lumen

Steve L said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Quite Possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve​





in the or maybe picture, the two furthest to the right, how can i get my hands on one?


----------



## mr.lumen

supasizefries said:


> I gotta jump on this thread too:




what is this light called and how can i get one?!


----------



## mr.lumen

easilyled said:


> Continuing the Oveready Theme:-




who coated those for you? i love the black and white!


----------



## easilyled

mr.lumen said:


> who coated those for you? i love the black and white!



Thanks. 

They were both Oveready lights bought directly from the website. C3 with Oveready black HA anodising and a C2 white cerakote. I mixed and matched them for the photo. However the C2 is gone now. I still have the all-black HA C3.


----------



## mr.lumen

genius! i did that with a pair of black and white new balance sneakers a while back they were exact opposites so i just miss matched them. thanks for the info!



easilyled said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They were both Oveready lights bought directly from the website. C3 with Oveready black HA anodising and a C2 white cerakote. I mixed and matched them for the photo. However the C2 is gone now. I still have the all-black HA C3.


----------



## Les George

this is an awesome thread, that I fear will cause me more work...


----------



## Hind

Lenser Moon


----------



## Zeruel

mr.lumen said:


> what is this light called and how can i get one?!



It's JHanko's Ti D10. Not made anymore because the man is now focusing on other things, so I'm told. IF you're lucky, someone might put one up for sale, don't expect it to be low cost though because it's supreme design, quality and rarity.


----------



## bla2000

mr.lumen said:


> in the or maybe picture, the two furthest to the right, how can i get my hands on one?



Those 2 lights are:

stainless steel Mr Bulk Dragonheart
titanium Mr Bulk Dragon
Both lights are out of production so you would have to buy from the Custom BST or CPF marketplace. Currently I'm selling a black smoked chrome Mr Bulk Dragonheart if you are interested.


----------



## Mikellen




----------



## ZeissOEM2

FM 3 V Ellie I is still my best favorite









Second is these small one


----------



## griff




----------



## yiyans

ZeissOEM2 said:


> FM 3 V Ellie I is still my best favorite
> Second is these small one


ZeissOEM2,
I see you have added a new friend to your collection.
Care to share your thoughts on this new addition?
metal work, finish, light engine...etc
Thanks

Iain


----------



## ZeissOEM2

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*

Finish - VERY Great. Knurling is the best I have seen
Lightengine is now working great . At the 2 first days didnt I get the memory to work properly , but no problem now.
The light is even bether than the FloodMonster , but dont beat the brass one
;-)


----------



## 127.0.0.1

mr.lumen said:


> did you make this? and can i have one???



looks for my sales thread I am going to let this one go


----------



## yiyans

*Re: Lenslight/Starlingear collab STINGER*



ZeissOEM2 said:


> Finish - VERY Great. Knurling is the best I have seen
> Lightengine is now working great . .......
> ;-)



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
You have me drooling now.


----------



## Trave11er

*MokuTi Block Party*

Another beauty by Photon Fanatic


----------



## 127.0.0.1

*Re: MokuTi Block Party*

so...put this one right next to me blocky


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: MokuTi Block Party*

Bumping so the new folk have an hour or so to learn and drool.

Also;

The Fenix TK10 was the best-looking flashlight the company ever made. Discuss.


----------



## borealis

*Re: MokuTi Block Party*



StarHalo said:


> The Fenix TK10 was the best-looking flashlight the company ever made. Discuss.


Probably, until PD32UE. But I think you were joking, since anything in this thread is better looking.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: MokuTi Block Party*



borealis said:


> But I think you were joking, since anything in this thread is better looking.



I meant specifically from Fenix. And don't miss the Golden Fenix buried midway through this thread..


----------



## Costetl

greenLED said:


> Not a very artistic shot, but a beautiful light:



What kind of light is this in the middle? what kinda batteries dones it run? looks like a mini Fenix E15


----------



## borealis

Costetl said:


> What kind of light is this in the middle? what kinda batteries dones it run? looks like a mini Fenix E15


it's a Modamag Drake, runs on a 10180, and is ~10x more expensive (if you can find it) than E15.


----------



## easilyled

borealis said:


> it's a Modamag Drake, runs on a 10180, and is ~10x more expensive (if you can find it) than E15.



In fact, there is still more to the story .... this one is a one-off with a Diamond coating over Titanium and is completely unobtainium.


----------



## LightForce

I like Armytek flashlights - they are all beautiful:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great pictures LightForce! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------

